# Show Production and Touring Schools?



## Puppy (Nov 29, 2009)

I've gotten to the point where I'm seriously looking into where I want to go to college. I want to be a lighting designer for and go on tour with bands or settle at a live venue which showcases a variety of productions. I'm not all that into theatre and broadway so it wouldn't make much sense for me to go to a school that is theatre based. Money is tight so I can't go too far. (Anywhere on the east coast is fine)
I've looked at Full sail but it seems a bit too good to be true. Temple is another consideration but only because its close to home and not too expensive. (Note thats not my first pick).
Any suggestions would help. 

Thank you,
Puppy

P.S. I love lighting and the jobs i metioned above are a dream of mine. But is this a good carrier choice? Does it make money? I love to travel as well.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 29, 2009)

What can I say, this is a topic well travelled in this forum. We have students of Full Sail as members and they can give you some first hand information about the school. From what I have found from graduates of the program is that you only get out of it what you put into it. Those who already had good experience before going into the program got the most out of it. You definitely have the advantage of learning on top of the line gear from some well seasoned instructors. On the other hand, you miss out on some vital college experience that will help round out your marketability (learning additional skills such as technical writing as well as mathmatics to critical thinking). I would recommend that if you are not looking to do traditional theater, look at schools with a roadhouse where you can work professional productions. 

As for a career choice, the most common response is to find another marketable profession unless this is your absolute dream and will sacrifice anything to get into it. And with that sacrifice comes doing a lot of jobs that you don't want in order to achieve what you do want.


----------



## cprted (Nov 29, 2009)

For the time being, have you considered seeing if you can get on at a rental house and start getting some experience under your belt?


----------

